# Yippee Jazz has a performance title



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Yay to you and Jazz!!!! Huge congrats! Photos???


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

:congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations - way to go team Jazz.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations on that title! I love your description of the oopsies on the way to it. When I have had rally problems it is usually because of things I've done, not Lily.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Congratulations! I find obedience and rally very difficult for me - easy for the dog! I have achieved a grand total of one Novice A title over many, many years!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

well done


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

no photos until the kind stranger gets them to me. 

We ended the weekend with an 83, 86 and 91 for our scores. On Saturday were were 4th place in our class but today that 91 was not high enough to get us in the ribbons. 1st place went to a Havowart with a score of 100!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

BIG congrats to you both!


----------

